# Saudi Arabia



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

* Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: high on a hill
 Posts: 8 































 
*​ 

permalink
 Im from Saudi Arabia and the penalty for selling any weed or and drugs including alcohol is death. Its really shitty for most people but my family is pretty well off and im american as well so I would blaze up hash anywhere I liked. Its the funnest place in the world in my opinion! check out Saudi driving on you tube. its really like that. I drive a few different cars there and pull 360s in the streets while blazing j after j. You can grow in your house and electricity use and ir doesnt matter. hell no one even knows what it smells like. You can threaten police and they will actually listen to you. I used to buy a thuman(1/4 kilo) of lebanese blonde or aiwa or al jazzera all good stuff for like only 800 riyals or 200 bucks roughly estimated. They only have hash there. you can sell a gram of hydro for 250 to 500 riyals, like 100 bucks because everyone is so rich. its nuts. You'd think saudi arabia would be strict and boring but if you roll with me and my friends you will never want to leave. last time i went for a month and ended up staying for 8 months lol.It isnt a corrupt government, everyone... EVERYONE is super respectfull and it offers the most privacy of maybe anywhere in the world. I met all the nicest people in the world there. It is quite sexist though, on the positive if you have a woman in your home no one will ever enter it even if your a murderer, without permission. It helps being wealthy there alot tho. I know many billionairs there who smoke and do crazy shit, hang with celebs and jet across the world. It would make it very east to grow a few thousand plants in a villa and have someone sell it. Then just hand a really rich person cash and get a clean check. ok i should have shut up a while ago about that but i cant help it i want people to know saudi arabia kicks ass. The movie the kingdom pissed me off so bad. I got a buddy who is 6'5" blonde hair blue eyes and weve gone into the absolute worst areas where people have guns and no one bothers us. I dress in a thobe and wear the head thing and people think im a prince so people ask me for money alot tho. I always carry a .38 in case but only had to pull it once cuz a guy was beating some poor girl. Dude got lucky i didnt kill him. ok not gonna lie it can be fucked up but not at all how you'd think it is... at all. All i ask you do is you tube saudi driving. I have some vids on there somewhere from long ago but yeah you can drive absolutly however you want id go against traffic and pul donuts and we whipped around mass cars. some sweet ones too. my buddy had an armored 7 series i shot with my gun lol it stopped the bullet, we whipped that bitch all over its like money and hell nothing matters there. trippy place anyways.. hit up you tube


----------



## lordblunterist (Jan 27, 2009)

doing a bit of advertising hey 

ill still check it out tho


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

ha yeah i guess. It just seems no one else with a first hand perspective would ya know lol


----------



## lordblunterist (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah a mate of mine lived there for five years with his dad,he recons he was glad to get the fuc outta there,too many pshyco wogs over there


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 27, 2009)

SA is the shit.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

the only reason i bet your buddy hated it was because its really really really hard to get girls.. unless you go to compounds and the private beaches. Saudis are not allowed in compounds or most beaches. so it was people from all over without the saudis freaking girls out lol. the saudi guys there will straight up chase girls down in there car and even wreck it thinking it will impress them. then they flaunt shit tons of money and like all the girls are just creeped out. Guys actually think that works to get numbers and stuff. hell they have practically been brought up not to look women in the eyes, so going up to a girl and confidentally talking to them is near impossible for saudi men. not all of them just most. Alot of girls dont want to loose their virginity so they take it in the ass haha. anyways, idk just saying.. if you dont know people there you will hate it. for sure. I was gonna say if anyone cool in jeddah is on here hit me up pm me but then i remembered that the internet is censored there sadly you have to use portals and whatnot. Ha i swear i am probably one of the only guys who loves it there most people i met are really dull and sad because of lack to do. For real tho before i knew where i could be free and talk to girls in public withoit being beaten by the religious nuts there i was going to go nuts. I accidentally went up to a princess and was trying to spit game at her but she ignored me  and 4 huge bodyguards walked up on me and i smiled at her and dipped the fuck out lol. if only that worked out lol. but yeah things can be really shitty, untill you get to know some cool people


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Jan 27, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> * Join Date: Jan 2009*​
> * Location: high on a hill*
> *  Posts: 8 *
> *
> ...


 Dude, there is a show called "Locked Up Abroad" about some rich young kids in Saudi or Kuwait who get busted with hash. I recommend you watch it. It's pretty sobering what happens to them. If I were you I would not be fucking around. They won't care how old or rich you are if they catch you.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

i appreciate your concern, ill check it out after i write this. Ive been busted a few times by cops, one time i was going like 140 kph and accidentally flew thru a police checkpoint. They flew after me and i got out of the car reeking of hash and had some on me and all the cops did was make fun of my cousins jeans because they had holes in them lol dumb asses dont know what it smells like. most of them at least. My buddy, the tall blonde guy is actually in jail still because he drove over a guy and put him in a coma. we visited him thru a window in the prison and passed him cigs. he's lucky they didnt take him underground


----------



## farmer#1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i heard a saudi beheaded a citizen for drug trafficking... fuck living there!


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

farmer#1 said:


> i heard a saudi beheaded a citizen for drug trafficking... fuck living there!


Yeah they do live executions if you deal. Its pretty fucked up they treat you the same as a murderer or rapist. I was offered front row seats to an execution i passed, that shit would scar me i remember my dad slitting a lambs throat when i was 5 lol i couldnt eat lamb for years. maybe thats why i was kinda fucked up as a kid. he he


----------



## asor (Jan 27, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> i appreciate your concern, ill check it out after i write this. Ive been busted a few times by cops, one time i was going like 140 kph and accidentally flew thru a police checkpoint. They flew after me and i got out of the car reeking of hash and had some on me and all the cops did was make fun of my cousins jeans because they had holes in them lol dumb asses dont know what it smells like. most of them at least. My buddy, the tall blonde guy is actually in jail still because he drove over a guy and put him in a coma. we visited him thru a window in the prison and passed him cigs. he's lucky they didnt take him underground



What prison has a blueprint that anyone can walk up and hand prisoners something through the window?


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

asor said:


> What prison has a blueprint that anyone can walk up and hand prisoners something through the window?


i know i geeked out. if you do something really bad or treasonous then you go underground


----------



## lordblunterist (Jan 27, 2009)

dude fuc yeah i would of loved to see the exacution
dont really know how id handle it in real life,but i just cant seem to get enuff of whats avaliable on the net exacution style...


----------



## farmer#1 (Jan 31, 2009)

lordblunterist said:


> dude fuc yeah i would of loved to see the exacution
> dont really know how id handle it in real life,but i just cant seem to get enuff of whats avaliable on the net exacution style...



 wtf? go see a phyciatrist!


----------



## lordblunterist (Feb 2, 2009)

lol some people can handle it others cant, dont question my sanity!!!


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 2, 2009)

Or lack thereof...?


----------



## lordblunterist (Feb 6, 2009)

i use to think my opinions where worth something aswell


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

Im a lil insane as well guys. Thats why i need to medicate. also why im always up late as hell on here


----------



## lordblunterist (Feb 6, 2009)

lol dude ur a funny cunt ,dont know if ur being sarcastic or wat???


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 6, 2009)

You don't have to be insane to live on this planet, but it helps.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

lordblunterist said:


> lol dude ur a funny cunt ,dont know if ur being sarcastic or wat???


Ha I don't know if your being European or what?


----------



## lordblunterist (Feb 6, 2009)

i love the fact that sarcasm gets taken way outta propursion.....


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

well ya know... crazy is what crazy does hahaha. kinda like how i laughed in my typing, but i did not physically laugh. maybe just a tinge in my mind. mwahahaha


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 7, 2009)

get me a plane ticket and a dust hotel and im gone

EDIT: i require a fresh belly dancer every night


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 7, 2009)

No problem. mwahaha life styles of the rich and famous eh


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude I'm Saudi... like your post.

glad you're enjoying it, but let's get a few things straight.

They don't execute all dealers. Just the big traffickers importing shit into the country. The small-time guys actually get whipped and jail time.

And the reason they might go easy on you is 'cause you're an American... cops aren't always that nice.

But yeah: if you know with who and how to roll, Saudi is pretty fun and unique. And i'm saying this as someone who's been living abroad for 10 years.

Which city r u livin' in? you could PM me


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 8, 2009)

and another thing...

saying everyone in Saudi is so rich is just ignorant.

http://observers.france24.com/en/content/20081028-poverty-exists-saudi-arabia


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 12, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Dude I'm Saudi... like your post.
> 
> glad you're enjoying it, but let's get a few things straight.
> 
> ...


You are right about the whole death thing.. probably. because they only beat the people who buy the stuff. I remember when a few people i knew who sold disappeared tho. Sucks for them. I mostly am in Jeddah cruising by the sea and tahlia. I frequent Medina and Riyadh a bit to see family and shit. I am from the family al-sheriff, So that actually gets me away with more than being american. I think its pretty sweet there tho. You do not come off af saudi, or at least that you grew up there. You are very right about the poverty tho. there are women refugees in the streets living of garbage all over and many foreign people doing all labor who slave to barely survive i know. I try to help them but it is too much. All I mant by the extreme wealth is that everywhere I went and everyone i met and hung out with was like a millionaire if not billionaire it was rediculous they wrecked bmws and laughed about it i was in shock how nuts people get over there.

oh and the biggest traffickers are princes i know that for a fact. 


sandmonkey said:


> and another thing...
> 
> saying everyone in Saudi is so rich is just ignorant.
> 
> http://observers.france24.com/en/content/20081028-poverty-exists-saudi-arabia


Ok in my opinion the country itself isnt too rich. Because most people there arent even saudi they are phillipino or paki or many other places where people got umra visas and stayed for work. It is fucked up how people are abused because they are illegal there. The pain and suffering of non saudis there is rediculous. Saudis for the most part in the city where i live everyone is rich. I have seen poor saudis beg and people will give them thousands because no saudi wants another saudi poor. or at least to see that. But I have been to towns made of mud with no roofs I drove thru the worst shit ever to get crack and heyron and pot Ive even had to pull out my .38 and threaten to kill people because people were getting pushy with me it was freaky. It gets poor yeah. But Not if you dont wanna see that or if you dont want hard drugs. Hell I almost got gang raped no lie my gun saved my life!!! that was the scrriest shit ever.. ever. Damn bedouin mother fuckers


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I was fortunate enough to get an education abroad. I left Jeddah when i was 13 and have been living in Switzerland ever since.

i know exactly what you're talking about though, but the sad part is that most of the kids that I grew up with there that never left the country are just so ignorant about everything; including their own country. It's hard to relate sometimes, even with my own family there... 

And don't get me started on our royal family


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 12, 2009)

ha i feel ya man. Yeah I was educated and grew up in America, Thank god!! So whenever i go visit Jeddah I have to deal with my cousins who are crazy. They are so rude and cocky to just about everyone they treat people like shit because they think being rich makes them more important. I met the coolest people by not judging people and thank god I did because I woulda shot myself being around those assholes. The royal family is good. they are as good as any other family its got good and bad you know. Some of the things a few of them do is just so fucked up tho your right we shouldnt get started about that dont wanna get blacklisted lol. But yeah Saudi is pretty cool.If your ever there you should pm me on rui we could smoke a blunt or do something. So how is Switzerland? it sounds pretty damn cool. literally and figuratively.


----------



## partyanimal (Jul 13, 2009)

hey, i'm a saudi arabian but i lived here in tha US like half of my life.. i was thinking about starting a business which is growing marijuana out there.. i'm dead sure that they don't even know how does it look like! lol it's kinda risky tho ,, but having it among high class people who already got smoebody watchin' their back you know wat i mean ! when i'm back there, i never think of driving !! i feel like i don't know how to drive .. there no speed limit or anything loll so think of it ?!


----------



## donomz (Nov 9, 2009)

hey guys! do u know wer i can get hash from? pm me plz! im from jeddah  safe!


----------



## mr.koon (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah to say your full of shit is an understatement blonde with blue eyes 6.5 drives armored 7 series? wtf is he a James bond wanna be? drove past a check point at 140k ? i dont know maybe things are def here in the capital Riyadh o and just answer 1 question for me or make that 2 1- how did you get to this site when its blocked by the saudi gov 2- wich prince is next in line for the throne and the name of are current king? i mean we got 3day extra over are weakend because he died you should atleast know that


----------



## dedbob (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi im an expat currently abroad and will travel to teach in jeddah in a few months. im always down to chill. pm me or email or something if your in town.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpLpy4VSJXE

So if you are not rich and get caught with drugs to sell..

You will lose your head.

http://current.com/news-and-politics/89258702_drug-trafficker-beheaded-in-saudi-arabia.htm


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 11, 2012)

Ernst said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpLpy4VSJXE
> 
> So if you are not rich and get caught with drugs to sell..
> 
> ...


Been away from RIU for a moment and this is the first thread I get back to LOL

Actually the penalties for consuming or dealing are very different and much less severe than trafficking or smuggling, regardless of social status.


----------



## Mohashesh (Mar 23, 2014)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> * Join Date: Jan 2009
> Location: high on a hill
> Posts: 8
> 
> ...


I hate calling bullshit.. but sometimes when things becomes so thick and dense that is too hard to digest I'll call it out...

to correct you, smoking hash/weed you get jailed 3 years, drinking alcohol is 80 lashes. Selling/smuggling/brewing Alcohol you get jailed from 3 to 5 years if you get caught the first time, 2nd time or 3rd time (depending if the judge wants to be an ass or not) it's execution. Selling/smuggling drugs is execution, and depending on how many cannabis you grow (the less plants the less likely you get a harsh penalty) and how merciful the judge is sentence might swing between 5 years in prison or execution.

About the dealers, being very respectful, that's a bunch of horse shit. Doing a business that can get your head chopped off will most likely be very nervous dealing with new people and seldom I find or hear about a dealer that doesn't mistreat his clients. Because of the occupation hazards, drug dealers % of the population are way fewer than other countries. Some will try to take advantage of the scarce number of dealers/suppliers claims he got non on him in hopes out of your frustration you'd offer them more money... (dirty bastards). Sometimes they will try to sell you hash that has less potency or totally crap.. Some dealers are rude enough to ask for a piece of the product that he just sold you (for his personal use). Only time I assume dealers would be very polite and kind is when he is used to you buying in 0.5 Kg or higher.

Rest of your story (which is TMI IMHO) is very bogus;

member of the royal families have special ID's and special sticker, license plate on their car and usually see at least one police car (the khaki colored ones) hanging around from afar keeping guard, impersonating a royal family is a serious crime. a foolish kid claimed to be a prince when stopped by a cop, in short terms it didn't end so well. 

And speaking as a Saudi, Saudi Arabia is a very boring place and unorganized ; rarely you would find activities, swimming pools, arcades, good amusement parks, water parks, aircraft sports, water sports, sport facilities (most people would play group sports on an empty piece of land) and marinas.. and you would never find public cinemas, bars and clubs... there used to be hookah bars within the city which most people enjoyed hanging out with friends, watching sport events and playing cards but the government officials felt that Saudi Arabia didn't sucked ass enough so they voted not to allow hookah bars within the city limits forcing a lot of people out of business.

the architect system of the roads and land leaves very little area for plantation, sidewalks and even parking. All saudi cities are a hug cement like forest which allows for even further more heat build up. If anyone has any doubt of this just google up Saudi visiting Bahrain or Dubai and you would think they are doing a huge migration over there but in reality they are trying to spend the holidays over there. and No, I don't enjoy pointing out the bad things about my country, but when I see people that want to tell everyone its such a heaven on earth when it's not it fucking ticks me off.

If marijuana is a big part of your life I highly recommend avoiding the Arabian gulf countries if other options are at hand. 



&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602; &#1602;&#1589;&#1589;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1571;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1606;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577;.. &#1571;&#1604;&#1582;​


----------



## paul80424 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just watched some videos on youtube about the crazy driving you were talking about. Wow, there is some crazy driving going on there.


----------



## r_Don (Sep 26, 2014)

yo can u hook a bro up?


----------



## r_Don (Sep 26, 2014)

sandmonkey said:


> Dude I'm Saudi... like your post.
> 
> glad you're enjoying it, but let's get a few things straight.
> 
> ...



*yo can you hook a bro out in saudi jeddah?*


----------



## Doer (Sep 27, 2014)

sandmonkey said:


> and another thing...
> 
> saying everyone in Saudi is so rich is just ignorant.
> 
> http://observers.france24.com/en/content/20081028-poverty-exists-saudi-arabia


Suadi is more rich and more poor at the same time, than any other nation.


----------



## the1grasshopper (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey, if anyone could help me score some green I would seriously appreciate it. I just arrived in Riydah and I am already having bad withdraws. haha..Message me if you can help a bro out. Thanks. Peace


----------



## Quisarus (May 31, 2017)

the1grasshopper said:


> Hey, if anyone could help me score some green I would seriously appreciate it. I just arrived in Riydah and I am already having bad withdraws. haha..Message me if you can help a bro out. Thanks. Peace


Contact me, I have an offer that will satisfy us both 

No spaces
for_1122 @ hotmail c o m


----------

